# wild caught frontosa mpimbwe



## Sftl Aquatics (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi wild caught frontosa mpimbwe for sale.
1/2 ratio. 70 ea
Call. 416 587 4136.
Thanks


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Is straight from the lake back in business now?


----------



## Sftl Aquatics (Sep 9, 2013)

*straight from the lake Aquatics*

Yes back in bussiness for two years now.
416 587 4136.
Thanks
Gus


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Roughly how big are they? Do you have any pics?


----------



## Sftl Aquatics (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi the mpimbwes are 5 to 6 " sold in 1/2 ratio.
For pics and price you can email me
[email protected]
416 587 4136.
Thanks


----------

